# My Introduction



## Ghost

Hello everyone,
Figured I'd introduce myself since I do a lot of reading on this website. My name is Salvatore and I'm from N.Y. I recently petitioned my local lodge on Nov. 12 now just waiting patiently for the next step although I'm very eager to begin. I've had a deep interest in Freemasonry since high school and 6 years later I've decided to take the first step. I'm very excited about this journey and hope it begins soon!


----------



## NY.Light

If you don't mind me asking, which lodge did you petition?


----------



## goomba

Welcome to the site.  FYI I love your avatar.


----------



## Ghost

NY.Light said:


> If you don't mind me asking, which lodge did you petition?


Hudson River No 309


----------



## Ghost

goomba said:


> Welcome to the site.  FYI I love your avatar.


Thanks I just got out after 5 years.


----------



## Warrior1256

Congratulations on taking the first step and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghost

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations on taking the first step and welcome to the forum.


Thank you. They read my petition last meeting. So I'm waiting to meet with 3 brothers of the lodge.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## MaineMason

Welcome, and good luck from Maine.


----------



## Companion Joe

Welcome


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

I had great time during my investigation. They stayed for about two hours and we just talked like friends.

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Ghost

Thanks. I meet this week.


----------



## Ghost

Well I think it went pretty well on my part. I go in this week again so we'll see whats next.


----------



## bezobrazan

Good luck to you!  Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## Ghost

Looks like all went well. I'm going to be initiated.


----------



## dmurawsky

Great news, and Welcome to the site.


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

That's great news! Do you have a date yet?


----------



## Ghost

Sk3tchNinja said:


> That's great news! Do you have a date yet?


Wednesday


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Ghost said:


> Hello everyone,
> Figured I'd introduce myself since I do a lot of reading on this website. My name is Salvatore and I'm from N.Y. I recently petitioned my local lodge on Nov. 12 now just waiting patiently for the next step although I'm very eager to begin. I've had a deep interest in Freemasonry since high school and 6 years later I've decided to take the first step. I'm very excited about this journey and hope it begins soon!


 
Welcome to the online community here, Salvatore. Good luck on your journey into our Great Fraternity!!


----------



## Ghost

What a great experience that was. Met so many kind brothers.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Ghost said:


> What a great experience that was. Met so many kind brothers.


I'm glad you felt the love.  It's good and pleasant indeed.  Welcome.  It gets even sweeter.


----------



## Ghost

AndreAshlar said:


> I'm glad you felt the love.  It's good and pleasant indeed.  Welcome.  It gets even sweeter.


Thank you. I look forward to it!


----------



## Bro. Staton

Welcome Brother.. This site will serve you well as it is a wealth of knowledge and good brothers here. Please do your best to become not just a good Mason but a great Mason. Best of luck and much like the others if I can assist you in any way please feel free to hit me up.

Bro Staton 
Augustus Lodge #642
Burlington NC


----------



## AndreAshlar

Bro. Staton said:


> Welcome Brother.. This site will serve you well as it is a wealth of knowledge and good brothers here. Please do your best to become not just a good Mason but a great Mason. Best of luck and much like the others if I can assist you in any way please feel free to hit me up.
> 
> Bro Staton
> Augustus Lodge #642
> Burlington NC


Wise words.  Mason.  Good mason.  Great mason.  There is a distinction.


----------



## Ghost

Bro. Staton said:


> Welcome Brother.. This site will serve you well as it is a wealth of knowledge and good brothers here. Please do your best to become not just a good Mason but a great Mason. Best of luck and much like the others if I can assist you in any way please feel free to hit me up.
> 
> Bro Staton
> Augustus Lodge #642
> Burlington NC


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Ghost

I was passed tonight. Another great experience. Can't wait to learn more.


----------



## brojoseph

Outstanding!


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

That's great! It won't be long now until your raising! The time will fly by quickly...better start picking out rings!


----------



## isid404

hi there, im actually newbie here,  im studying animaton and working on timeshare attorney business, feel free to ask something : D


----------



## dfreybur

Ghost said:


> I was passed tonight. Another great experience. Can't wait to learn more.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.


----------



## Ghost

Thank you brothers.


----------



## Ghost

I was raised today. Probably the best experience thus far.


----------



## Companion Joe

Congratulations


----------



## Sk3tchNinja

Congrats, brother!


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother Ghost.


----------



## Ghost

Thanks brothers


----------

